# HELP Snowblower down! Throttle linkage setup Confusing.1650 B&S 30" Snow Thrower



## DK5 (Mar 9, 2017)

*HELP Snowblower down! Throttle linkage setup Confusing.1650 B&S 30" Snow Thrower*




This is my motor. I have scowered all avenues and cannot for the life of me find the correct linkage setup. I'll take a pic of what I have tomorrow, but leaning towards a missing cable. Anyone have a similar model would be FANTASTIC.


Have a lot of snow to move tomorrow


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 14.50 in the box still but I'm sure someone will have a answer before I can get to it after work tomorrow, if not I can pull the cover and take a few pics for you.


----------



## DK5 (Mar 9, 2017)

just pulled this off the net. almost identical setup. I can't see what i'm missing though...


----------



## DK5 (Mar 9, 2017)

Craftsman 31" Manual Snowblower with swivel blower | other | Regina | Kijiji


very similar model


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's the manual (page 91 of the pdf puts you at the linkages).
http://faculty.missouri.edu/~schumacherl/276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf
Here's a video of similar Briggs setup.


----------



## DK5 (Mar 9, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Here's the manual (page 91 of the pdf puts you at the linkages).
> http://faculty.missouri.edu/~schumacherl/276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf
> Here's a video of similar Briggs setup.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUhiusoZyuU


Thanks, but both of your links are on a different model


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The manual is for Briggs Single OHV air cooled engines. What is the problem you have? The engines are all set up basically the same, they just bolt them to something. Is your problem with a remote throttle from the handlebar specific to the blower model?


----------



## DK5 (Mar 9, 2017)

jtclays said:


> The manual is for Briggs Single OHV air cooled engines. What is the problem you have? The engines are all set up basically the same, they just bolt them to something. Is your problem with a remote throttle from the handlebar specific to the blower model?




The link between the throttle lever and idle arm came undone. But I can't put it back together properly and I'm not sure if something is missing. It does idle high enough to use. Its purely a problem with the throttle linkages and springs under the gas tank


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

DK5 said:


> The link between the throttle lever and idle arm came undone. But I can't put it back together properly and I'm not sure if something is missing. It does idle high enough to use. Its purely a problem with the throttle linkages and springs under the gas tank


The only thing that should be between the carb and the springs and things under the gas tank is one solid rod, covered with a little spring with hooks at each end to anchor it. One end of the rod and spring hook to the end of the governor arm, the other end hooks to the carburetor throttle plate.

On the governor plate under the tank, the engine speed control lever connects by a small rod to a movable plate where the governor spring anchors. When you move the throttle to low, the movable plate moves toward the governor lever, and reduces the spring tension on the governor spring. When you push the throttle lever to high, the movable plate moves away from the governor lever, and increases the spring tension on the governor spring.

You are going to have to post a few pictures of what the problem is. Create an account at photobucket, or one of the other free sites, post your pics there, then put links to the photobucket site in your message here, so we can go have a looksee.


----------

